# Merchant Account



## lbunsen (Jul 20, 2006)

Has anyone here used Merchant Warehouse? If so, would you recommend it?


----------



## queerrep (Jul 18, 2006)

Yes and yes.


----------



## lbunsen (Jul 20, 2006)

Thanks Rhonda! What about eonlinedata? What do you guys think of them?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

lbunsen said:


> Thanks Rhonda! What about eonlinedata? What do you guys think of them?


I use them and highly recommend them


----------



## lbunsen (Jul 20, 2006)

Thanks Rodney!


----------



## Gioclone (Jul 9, 2009)

Hello Guys,

I am looking for a good merchant provider that gives me a solid price. Currently I am with Leaders.

I just got them for the iphone.

I can get the ecommerce side for $30.00 monthly.

Can you guys give me costs associated with this?

Whats the monthly cost for MerchantWerehouse, eonlinedata, charge?

Benefits and how you feel about their services?

Some of the post about this are old, I have done research on the net but the majority of info is atleast a year old.

Thanks your input is appreciated


----------



## moffett8 (Jun 26, 2008)

Shop around for a merchant account. You will find the fees they charge very allot. Especially for non swiped credit cards cards. Some don't charge monthly fees some do. For non swiped cards check Paypals rates for this it might be best to have a paypal act and another one with a credit card terminal if you can. Paypal charges 10 per month.
The fee that Visa/Mastercard get are around 1.5% so everything over that is profit for the provider.

Philip


----------



## Gioclone (Jul 9, 2009)

Do any of you have found the need to do american express?

I am about to ask my current provider to just allow for MC and Visa.


----------



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

I have been with merchant warehouse for about 4 years. First with a mobile swipe machine and now with an Iphone-I have never had a problem with them . I find the cost of the iphone is high but because they have been so realiable I chose to stay with them - The worst part is that I have to meet a monthly minum charge of $25 with the fee of I think 7.98 so it runs me about 32 a month for my iphone. I just processed about 125 charges in 3 1/2 days and everything went smoothly. But I may not use it again after January for 3-4 months. My money was in my checking acount with in 48 hours of the first batch closing. Yes I would recommend them if you process charges consistantly


----------

